# MUMS OF TEENAGERS! Tell us what you think in this survey



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

•	*Do you have a child aged 11-14?

•	Would you like to tell us what it's like to be a mum of a young teen?*

I'm studying for a PhD at Warwick University, looking at parenting of families with one child compared to those with two or more children. We're interested to see how mums today get on with parenting, and would love to know what you think!

All responses are anonymous and confidential, and it should only take you 20-30 minutes to fill in our survey.

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER SURVEY!

https://goo.gl/btvc8c*

Please feel free to get in touch with me via my details below if you'd like to ask me any questions about this study.

All mothers who complete the survey will be entered into a draw to win *a £50 LEISURE GIFT VOUCHER!*

Thank you!

Ameerah Khadaroo (Supervisor: Dr Fiona MacCallum)
University of Warwick, Department of Psychology, Coventry, CV4 7AL
*Email: [email protected]*


----------

